# Peugeot Boxer 2010 Reg 2.2 ltr



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

We are touring Europe for the first time in our Autocruise Startrail and having covered just over 1000 miles in 11 days my average diesel consumption per gallon in 37.4 miles which isnt bad considering we are fully loaded as we are touring for 12 months. Just doing a steady 55 mph in 6th gear in cruise control.

 

DJM


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

37.4 mog is fantastic! My 2 litre 2003 Boxer only does 25mpg if I take it really easy, and it's a smaller van than yours (although I haven't tested it since I recftified slightly sticking caliper).


----------

